# Kribs Or Not?????????????



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi I can't decide if I want a pair (male and female) or not in my planted tank. Because I don't know if the will be fights between them and the other fish in my planted tank. So here is a list of the other fish in my tank. Can someone help me please? (*,) 


fish-
4 sword tails
4 zebra danio=2 white, 2 black
3 giant danio
3 yoyo loach
2 corys
1 rainbow


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Good question. I've never kept them, but wanted to recently. A little research convinced me not to. I think a single male or female would probably be ok in a community tank, but a breeding pair are probably better suited to more of a species tank. Many of the ones I've seen spend most of their time hiding anyway.

If your tank was quite large you can probably get away it since the Kribs probably wouldn't claim the whole thing.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

I've kept kribs before and bred them almost too successfully. They're great in a planted tank(does no harm to your plants). They're one of the few peaceful cichlids out there and does well in a community tank. They do get a little territorial but they won't cause too much stress to their other species mates if the tank is big enough. Only problems I see might be your yo-yo loaches might be thinking of sharing a same hiding place as the kribs and this can be cause for tension. This can easily be remedied by having two distinct hiding places placed apart in your tank. You did not mention the size of your tank, but i'll just say you do not want an overstocked tank with a pair of kribs, espescially at breeding time. You might be able to ease tensions a bit with a heavily planted tank in this case.

Kribs are prolific breeders in my experience and needs no special care except good feeding(they'll eat close to anything, I fed them granulated fish foods and frozen bloodworms) and hiding spots these sometimes reclusive cichlids can retreat to. Heavily planted tanks works well with them. If you plan to breed them, have something with a flat surface in a secluded area of your tank for them to spawn on. A plant pot on its side works just fine. Most of the time you wouldn't even know they've spawned til you see little baby kribs being herded around by one of their parents. They are excellent parents too by the way. Both parents play a role. Very entertaining to watch!!

Easy to spot males and females (females are rounder and smaller while males are longer and larger. Males also tend to have longer finnage all round)

Kribs are beautifully coloured in good condition. Looks best in a planted aquarium. Typically hardy if you get your hands on good specimens. I would recommend them and i'll gladly take some kribs off you when you've too many. 

p/s: Forget apistos, kribs are brilliant for their price


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi yeah i did forget to post my tank size it is a 29 gallon and thank you guys for your replys. Still not sure though hopefully someone else will reply and will give there .02 cents. :-\"


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Will, I don't think I'd do it in a tank that size with the other tank mates that are already in there.
I have some breeding pairs in a 125 gallon, and even though they aren't that aggressive, they do intimidate some of the other fish in the tank quite a bit. Most of the fish in that tank have changed their habits since I added the Kribs, and I personally don't think they're as happy as they used to be.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Ok thanks JanS. I guess i won't get them then.


----------

